# Do I need to use a whistle for solid recall?



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The real advantage of a whistle is the distance factor, the human voice is very limited as far as carry. In heavy winds and running water the whistle is the only was to go short of an electronic collar.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

How old were your dogs when you started working on them with a whistle? I saw an $8 dollar whistle at Petco -- is this "good" enough? I've never worked on a dog in so far as working on long distance recall. So this is really new to me.

Still just working on basics for now. But want to make sure I'm headed down the right path.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For safety's sake - I don't let my dogs get far enough away from me that they wouldn't hear my voice. 

If you use a whistle for training - you have to train them to immediately come on the whistle. 

If you use your voice or a whistle, you must use the leash while the training phase - so the dog understands that the command is always mandatory.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't want my dogs to get that far away either. But - if they do - I want a way to call them back to me. And I am working on these drills right now. Planning on taking recall class Jan/Feb when pup is a bit older and basics established


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I just whistle. My whistle is loud enough to be heard at a reasonable distance. Have you tried just whistling?


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I can’t whistle worth crap! Never have been able to lol!


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

So my next question is - if I buy a whistle - should I go with the Remington Silent Dog Whistle? It's like 6 or 8 bucks at petco. Or should I buy something different?


----------

